# P, K & M's Kidding Thread



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 16, 2016)

It's that time again! 

First up is Penelope, a purebred Myotonic (fainting) goat. She will be two years old this coming June, and is a first freshener. Her first heat last fall was November 8th, and she never came into heat again so we had an Ultrasound done on her by our vets (December 18), and she is pregnant with twins!
Her udder is huge, and has been for the past month. Penelope is due April 1st (day 145).
All pictures are from yesterday:








That udder...







Kendall is a Registered Mini-Lamancha, and she turned one year old on November 23rd. Five days earlier our buck, Romeo, had covered her. She also had an Ultrasound on December 18th, which showed she is also pregnant with twins! She's due April 11th (day 145), and is an FF.











And last of all, Magnolia. She is Penelope's twin, and she came into heat December 18th, and I saw Romeo cover her countless times before he lost interest. She's due May 11th (day 145), and she hasn't had an Ultrasound yet because this time I want it to be a surprise! She just started developing an udder, I am so happy! This will be her first time.











What do you think about all of them condition wise?

Their feed rations:

Magnolia & Kendall: one cup (total) mixture of black oil sunflower seeds (BOSS); alfalfa hay; alfalfa pellets; kelp; and coconut flakes if we have them. Penelope gets the same mixture, except she gets two cups of it.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't know about the ration, but to me they look quite happy and content. They seem to be in pretty good shape, you can tell they're carrying kids. Their coats look real nice and shiny.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats
I don't know about your ration but they look good
Do you know what the protein and Ca/P ratio is on your mix?
They certinly look good I just don't know anything about that mix, how did you come up with that never heard of using coconut flakes
I know some people like the kelp


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 17, 2016)

Yay


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 19, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Do you know what the protein and Ca/P ratio is on your mix?



No, I don't know. 
We got the coconut flakes from online, and on the bag it said that it's for horses, goats, rabbits, dogs, cats, & chickens. All of our animals like them and we thought it would be good for the goats, especially while they're pregnant. I made up the mix.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 20, 2016)

What? No pictures of Romeo?  The girls look really nice.  You have obviously put in a lot of time and work on the ladies.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 20, 2016)

Loving the goat butts!


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 21, 2016)

Awww they all look great! Kendall's babies are gonna be sooo cute!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 21, 2016)

animalmom said:


> What? No pictures of Romeo?  The girls look really nice.  You have obviously put in a lot of time and work on the ladies.



Oops, completely forgot about Romeo.  

Here he is when we first got him,


 
And now (yesterday)


 


 


 

He has a few grayish tan spots on him (you can see one on his front left leg) - would you call these moonspots?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 21, 2016)

Penelope and Kendall;


 


 
And of course I have to show y'all updated pictures of Clover's twin doelings, Lulu & Annie!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 21, 2016)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2016)

They are all good looking animals! and it is so GREEN there! Those are some spoiled goats for sure!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 21, 2016)

They have beautiful faces!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you!



Latestarter said:


> They are all good looking animals! and it is so GREEN there! Those are some spoiled goats for sure!



@Latestarter, they are definitely spoiled. 

They have an acre of pasture in their enclosure and more then 1/2 an acre of woods, too. I let them out to free-range once or twice a day so they can eat grass and leaves outside of their pasture as well. Although sometimes naughty Romeo gets in our garden.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 21, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 26, 2016)

Penelope has five days left until her due date!  Her udder isn't full yet, but it's so big! I dread to see what it looks like when she kids.  She has been less mobile these last few days too. I haven't seen/felt any fetal movement in her, but I have seen (and felt) Kendall's kids. Sometimes Kendall looks as if she'll pop. She's gettin' big...

ETA, there is a problem with the computer and it won't let me download any pictures, so y'all will have to wait. Hopefully it will clear up before Penelope/Kendall have their kids.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 26, 2016)

Pictures from a few days ago while the goats were out on a walk (yes, the computer started working again!):

Piggy Romeo

























Goat udders (this first picture makes Penelope's udder look tiny ) :


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 26, 2016)

Continuing:
















I snuck in some pictures of the non-pregnant goats too.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 26, 2016)

This pic is absolutely a pic of the week candidate!






I don't know if it's me or the lighting but your one (Alpine) still look rather thin... Weren't you trying to "beef" her up some?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 27, 2016)

@Latestarter, thank you, and yes I was and still am trying to put some weight back on Clover! She's too thin.  I'm currently giving her one cup a day of her grain, but I guess that's not enough. I'll probably up it to 2-3 cups.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2016)

Maybe a cup+ morning and again late afternoon? I mean she doesn't look emaciated, just quite thin... Some places in the world, this is how their goats look... Might just be her natural bent... I've been told that we here in the states tend to like everything (in our animals) tending toward the obese. I don't think we're quite THAT bad... You have a very healthy and happy looking herd!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 28, 2016)

Penelope is due Friday! It seems like the last four and a half months of her pregnancy have gone by faster than the last few weeks of her pregnancy.  Her udder doesn't feel nearly as full and hard as Clover's did the last few days. Every goat is different though. 

I can't wait until Kendall has her kids and I can start milking her because I would like to be able to take Saturday AND Sunday off. I don't milk Clover on Sundays, so that she gets to spend a night with her kids a week - and so I get a day of rest from milking (I'm sure all of you who milk 10-20+ goats twice a day (or even once a day!) are laughing at me).


----------



## babsbag (Mar 28, 2016)

Your goats are gorgeous, hope you get some nice kids. If Clover is still feeding her twins then she could probably use 3 cups of a good 16% or higher grain a day. Those babies can take a lot out of the dams. My Alpines get closer to 3 qts a day to keep them in prime condition when I am milking and even then it is still hard to keep weight on some of them.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 28, 2016)

3 quarts a day - wow! That seems like a lot of grain for goats! Thank you for the advice, I'll start feeding her more grain from now on.


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 28, 2016)

Can't wait too see baby pics! Good luck it's just a waiting game now


----------



## babsbag (Mar 29, 2016)

3 qts. is a lot but if I have them on the milk stand 2x a day then it isn't that much at one time. It seems like sometimes they put all of their body's reserves in the milk bucket. In the summer when it is 100° they really seem to have a harder time.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 29, 2016)

Penelope, January 27 (when she first started developing an udder):



 
Penelope today (for some unknown reason the left side of her udder is bigger and harder than the right):


 
Kendall, January 19:


 
Kendal today:


 
Magnolia, February 5th:


 
Magnolia today:


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, PENELOPE HAD HER KIDS!  They are moonspotted (I think) and are just bee-utiful! The only negative is that they aren't mine.  Even though Romeo is mine, Penelope is my younger brother's goat, and so the kids are his. It makes me even more excited to see what Kendall and Magnolia's kids will look like though.

Pictures coming soon.....


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 2, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Well, PENELOPE HAD HER KIDS!  They are moonspotted (I think) and are just bee-utiful! The only negative is that they aren't mine.  Even though Romeo is mine, Penelope is my young brother's goat, and so the kids are his. It makes me even more excited to see what Kendall and Magnolia's kids will look like though.
> 
> Pictures coming soon.....




 that's awesome! How many? How many does/bucks? Can't wait to see pics! Sad they arnt yours though


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 2, 2016)

Congrats!  Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 2, 2016)

I wanted Penelope to kid yesterday (her due date), but today was actually the perfect day because my grandparents were here, and got to see the whole thing!

@SandDherds, she had one buck and one doe.  The buck has her kind of ears, and the doe has elf ears.

The little buckling:



 



And the little doeling:









And some pictures of the whole family (excluding Romeo):












They were nursing at the wrong end!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 2, 2016)

So, are those moon spots (sorry for my ignorance!)?


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 2, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I wanted Penelope to kid yesterday (her due date), but today was actually the perfect day because my grandparents were here, and got to see the whole thing!
> 
> @SandDherds, she had one buck and one doe.  The buck has her kind of ears, and the doe has elf ears.
> 
> ...




Awwwww they are so cute! That doelings face is precious! the buckling is super cute too!





Goatgirl47 said:


> So, are those moon spots (sorry for my ignorance!)?



I think those are moonspots but what do I know!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 2, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> Awwwww they are so cute! That doelings face is precious! the buckling is super cute too!



Thank you! I'm so in love...

I guess they got most of their coloring from their gramma (here she is in an old picture with Romeo).


----------



## Deer Nightmare (Apr 2, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> First up is Penelope, a purebred Myotonic (fainting) goat. She will be two years old this coming June, and is a first freshener. Her first heat last fall was November 8th, and she never came into heat again so we had an Ultrasound done on her by our vets (December 18), and she is pregnant with twins!
> Her udder is huge, and has been for the past month. Penelope is due April 1st (day 145).
> ...


WOW! They look great! Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

Way to go Penelope!  Yup, those sure look like moon spots to me  Beautiful kids your brother has   Now for the next two! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 2, 2016)

Congrats - very pretty coloring!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 3, 2016)

Now I have a couple questions. 


When to castrate the buckling if we were to sell him as a wether?
I need to have them dis-budded at 7-10 days old, right? The buckling was born with horn buds. 

My brother decided to name them Iggy & Gloria (this year we are naming all [or most] of our goat kids after characters in the 'Little Lulu' comic books).


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 3, 2016)

From what I understand... The buckling should be disbudded early, like 3-7 days to prevent those horns getting started. If you wait too long, you're liable to end up with scurs. Does can normally wait a little longer like a week to 10 days. From what I understand, he can be castrated/cut/banded at ~ 2 weeks, or when you can get both nutz.  Hope I got that right


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 4, 2016)

As y'all already know, Kendall's up next, and she's due one week from today. I'm so excited! 

I'll try to get a few pictures of her today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think those are moon spots. I think they're just spots. I may be wrong. 

@babsbag ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 4, 2016)

Kinda look like 'just spots' to me too...

And, while you might be able to castrate at two weeks -  it's much better for the little fella to hold on to his equipment until the urinary/reproductive tract gets a little more growth to it.  I try NOT to castrate before 12 weeks.  My vet says that it's best to wait until you see noticeable growth of the testicles...means the plumbing is maturing and will be less chance of a urinary blockage.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2016)

What's the difference between a moon spot and a spot? What makes a moon spot a moon spot... or not a moon spot?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 5, 2016)

Moon spots are somewhat round spots of color varying from a light cream to a dark brown, but never white or true black. They may be superimposed over any other color or pattern (except white). The extent of the moon spotting and the final color of the spots is variable.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 5, 2016)

OK, so a round dark brown circular spot on a white background would NOT be a moon spot?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 5, 2016)

Just caught up with your thread.
Nice looking animals and congrats on the kids.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 5, 2016)

Kendall as of today (ignore the date on the pictures, they're wrong!):


----------



## babsbag (Apr 6, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> OK, so a round dark brown circular spot on a white background would NOT be a moon spot?



That's correct. A moonspot is a spot of color on top of another color, and white isn't a color, it is actually a lack of color. I used to see moonspots on my Boers.

But technically some of these aren't moonspots as they are on white.





The peach colored spot is a moonspot; but even it is partially on white. They aren't as common as one might think.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 13, 2016)

Kendall kidded! 

Yesterday evening I locked her up because it was going to rain during the night, and I thought she was going to kid soon. At about 9:00 p.m. I checked for her ligaments, which I could just barely feel, and then I tried to feel for her kids - and I felt them alright - so I thought that she wasn't going to kid that night because I've read somewhere on this forum that you can't feel a does kids for a few days before she has them.
When I got up this morning and checked on her, there they were, one buckling and one doeling, all dry and happy. Kendall did a great job and I am so proud of her! She is being a great momma too.

The buckling, Eddie, has gopher ears like Kendall, and the doeling (Midge) has elf ears like Romeo. 

Eddie:






Midge (I'll post more pictures of her later):



Kendall was daring Ayla to touch her kids :












And guess who got dis-budded today? Yep, Iggy and Gloria (Penelope's kids). Below is a photo of 'poor' little Gloria.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats again. They are very pretty. I want Lamanchas...


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 19, 2016)

Today Kendall's kids got dis-budded. Lulu and Annie (Clover's twin doelings) also got their last CD/T shot for a whole year! That's nice, because we've brought them to the veterinary clinic three times this past month and a half. Luckily though, the clinic is only a ten minutes' drive from here. 

Some pictures from the past few days:

Iggy & Gloria




Midge



Midge going into the chicken coop





 


Eddie


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 20, 2016)

I have missed everyones kidding threads this year... saw the pics scrolling and clicked on them...

You have a *beautiful *crop of kids! Just gorgeous!
Congratulations!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you! We are selling Penelope's kids (I think we already have a buyer who wants both of them!) and Kendall's buckling, but I think I'll just have to keep Kendall's doeling.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 20, 2016)

Gorgeous! !


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 20, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!  Who couldn't love that face?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 21, 2016)

On April the 17th we (meaning me ) milked Penelope for the first time. She did well, although while I was cleaning her teats she tried to kick once and so I hobbled her. After that she stood like a seasoned milker.  I got 2 cups, 3 oz., which is more than Clover gave at her first milking.
The only trouble I had was that her teats are a lot smaller and skinnier than Clover's, AND her udder is so low (and she's so small too) that I couldn't use my normal milking bucket, but a much smaller container from the house.

And I forgot to add this cute picture of Gloria:


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 21, 2016)

Awww!! How did I miss this I would normally get an email saying you updated. Anyways congrats they are all so cute!!! .  Maybe it's a thing with myotonics cause miracle when I milked her about a week ago for the first time she only kicked a few times but after she settled down she milked better than my 3rd freshener Mary Ann who still kicks after 3 years of milking! She only have like 1/2 a cup but man was it good it was just like heavy whipping cream! I was expecting it to taste like half and half but it was like full cream!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't feel bad about missing posts... I too have been missing notifications  I've taken to perusing the "Recent Posts" button up top on the left to make sure I'm not missing anything important...


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 22, 2016)

These first two pictures are for size reference:


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice looking group you have!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2016)

They are all so cute! Can't wait to feed my addiction!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 4, 2016)

Iggy's horn buds aren't looking too good....



 
Gloria


 
Eddie - he is turning out to be really sweet! 


 
Midge


 
Just a random picture of pretty Clover. 


 
Mother-daughter time


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 4, 2016)

Last week I milked Kendall for the first time, and believe me, she was a brat! She used her right hoof just as much as her left hoof to kick (usually with the other goats it's just the hoof closest to me, which is the left one). No matter how I tied her back legs she still found a way to kick successfully. She kicked the milk bucket (really the milk container, she's too short for my milk bucket - just like Penelope) once, spilling half of it's contents, but I think if she hadn't spilled it, I would've gotten about two cups.
When I milked her again yesterday and this morning, she did better, but I still had to rig up something to keep her legs out of reach of the milk container. Yesterday I got approximately 3 cups from her, about 2 cups from Penelope, and 3-3 1/2 cups from Clover. Today I got 6 cups from Kendall and Clover together.

Magnolia's udder is slowly filling, but her belly is very big. I think she'll have twins too. Pictures maybe later.

We sold Romeo today!  He was the first goat we've ever sold.


----------



## Latestarter (May 4, 2016)

Congrats on your first sale (of many to follow). Sounds like the milking is coming along too


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 5, 2016)

Here are pictures of Magnolia from today:






She's been rubbing her bottom and sides on the fence a lot these past few days. Gettin' closer!


----------



## Ferguson K (May 5, 2016)

Took me a minute. I thought she was a cow. I need to replace my contacts... I was thinking, what an odd looking cow!


----------



## Latestarter (May 5, 2016)

I hate to admit it, but me too!... jeeze...


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I hate to admit it, but me too!... jeeze...


 I didn't think that but sure looks like one.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 11, 2016)

Magnolia is still holding out (in, actually). She was pawing the ground (then laying down) a good bit yesterday, and we thought for sure that she would kid sometime in the night. She didn't. 

Yesterday:



Today:




Our cow, Ruby, had a beautiful heifer last night! She calved eleven days early.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 11, 2016)

What a beautiful calf 

LOL to your cow goat  she looks like she is ready to explode poor thing.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 11, 2016)

Thank you! 

Poor girl, I hope she kids soon! She's my widest goat so far.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 11, 2016)

Congratulations on the calf!! Very cute!


----------



## TAH (May 11, 2016)

Congrats on the new calf. Hope for a good and easy kidding.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 12, 2016)

Magnolia has been in/close to the woods for the last couple hours. Hoping she will kid today!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 13, 2016)

Magnolia didn't kid yesterday or last night..........but she did kid at about 2:00 this afternoon! She had twin doelings, so that makes 6 doelings and 2 bucklings for this year!

She kidded at the other end of the pasture, and I decided not to lock her up. When she had the first kid, she was confused and didn't know what to do, so I had to dry it off while she mawed softly and watched. She cleaned the second kid herself though.
They look and feel way smaller then any of the other goat kids we've previously had this year. I don't know if that's because we haven't had newborns for a month now though......Could be. 

Firstborn (she has the white appaloosa spots like Magnolia)







Secondborn:


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TAH (May 14, 2016)

congrats. The second one has moon spots


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2016)

They're beautiful! Grats!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 18, 2016)

Magnolia's goat kids are doing well! Their only faults are extra teats.  The first one (Jeanie) has two extra teats, and the second kid (Joanie) has one. I'm so bummed, as we were probably going to keep both! Oh well, maybe I can buy a Mini-Nubian doeling to replace them with. 

So far we are keeping three doelings from this year, Lulu, Annie, and Midge. They will be replacing their mamas.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 18, 2016)

sooooo cute!


----------



## sadieml (May 21, 2016)

Lovely doelings!  Sorry about the extra teats.   Bummer.  Still, they are lovely.  Cute calf, too.  Congrats on all.


----------



## sadieml (May 26, 2016)

Quick question.  Does anyone know if extra teats are typically productive or merely "ornamental"?  I know that on women (yes, it happens to humans, too), they are NOT typically productive, but it can happen that they give very small amounts of milk.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 27, 2016)

@sadieml They can be productive and they can just be extra and not productive. It all depends on the animal. I have heard (farmers in my area) say that in Boer goats the ones from south africa have 4 teats that are usually all productive. That is why some boers get the extra teats here from the lineage way back. It could be a wives tale but I know, in my area anyways, in boers they are allowed the extra teats IF and only IF they are separate teats, not "fish tales"  which is when one is growing off the other.


----------

